

Microsoft Gets Nasty With Open Source Skype Devs - edomain
http://tech.li/2012/05/microsoft-skype-developers-dmca/

======
octopus
If you decompile a proprietary code and publish the resulting code with a few
modifications this does not make it Open Source.

